# كيف تجد الحب ؟



## the shepherd (26 فبراير 2012)

قليلة هي المواضيع التي تثير في النفس هذا القدر من الشغف و الاشتياقات . فيعد الحب هو نجمها الساطع " بالاضافة للجنس و العلاقات الآمنة " فجميعنا نتوق الي ان نُحَب و نُحِب . و لكن للاسف ليس الكثير منا من حقق هذه الاشتياقات و اشبع تلك الحاجة الغير محدودة .​ 
لم اكتب هذا الموضوع لاعطي اجوبة او اقتراحات حول كيف تجد الحب ؟ لكني فعلا اتسائل او قل اريدك ان تتسائل . هل سالت نفسك من قبل كيف ستجد الحب ؟ كيف ستعثر علي شريك الحياة المرتقب ؟ و ان كنت تعرف الاجابة ارجوك اسال نفسك هذا السؤال : اين تعلمت هذه الطريقة و بصيغة اخري من علمك كيف تجد الحب ؟​ 
و سواء كنت تعلم الاجابة نعم ام لا - و بغض النظر عن الطرق - يهتم الكثير منا بالنتيجة النهائية . فهل نجحت تلك الطريقة معك ام اكتشفت انك تبحث عن شئ ليس له وجود ؟ ام انك ببساطة تشعر انك قمت بالبحث في الاماكن الخاطئة ؟ او دعنا نقل بالطرق الخاطئة !​ 
اين تكمن المشكلة ؟ فينا نحن الباحثين عن الحب ام في الحب نفسه ؟ ام هي طريقتنا !​ 
هذا هو ما اود ان نتناوله في هذا الموضوع ​ 
المداخلة القادمة " حقائق حول الطريقة التي يتبعها الجميع في البحث عن الحب "​


----------



## sparrow (26 فبراير 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> اين تكمن المشكلة ؟ فينا نحن الباحثين عن الحب ام في الحب نفسه ؟ ام هي طريقتنا !​



طريقتنا هي المشكله


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 فبراير 2012)

لكى اجد الحب على ان اقدم الحب للاخرين


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 فبراير 2012)

*هو السؤال : هل يصلح البحث عن الحب ؟ مش قولتولى ان الحب بيجى كدة 

انا متابعة بقا  *


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2012)

حب ايه مش بدور عليه ولا هفكر انى ادور 
مش عارفة ليه اى حد بيحب بيبقى على طول مضغوط واعصابة تعبانة من التفكير 
من قلق على الطرف التانى لو تعب او اتاخر او زعل
 ولما يتصالحو بيبقى برضو بيفكر حياتهم بكرة وبعدو ازاى ارهاق للاعصاب غير عادى متفكرنيش دنا كرهت الحب على الارتباط على الرجالة يوووووووف


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 فبراير 2012)

و هل الحب تبحث عنه ام هو من  بينتشلك؟؟

هو يجى لوحده--- و دايما لما يجى لوحده بيجى فى الوقت الغلط و مع الاشخاص الغلط للاسف!!


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> حب ايه مش بدور عليه ولا هفكر انى ادور
> مش عارفة ليه اى حد بيحب بيبقى على طول مضغوط واعصابة تعبانة من التفكير
> من قلق على الطرف التانى لو تعب او اتاخر او زعل
> ولما يتصالحو بيبقى برضو بيفكر حياتهم بكرة وبعدو ازاى ارهاق للاعصاب غير عادى متفكرنيش دنا كرهت الحب على الارتباط على الرجالة يوووووووف



*هههههه لاحظى انه راجل ايه الصراحة دى متقوليهاش فى وش الولد كدة احسن يتخض *


----------



## the shepherd (26 فبراير 2012)

> طريقتنا هي المشكله



انا معاك طبعا اكيد طريقتنا هي المشكلة . بس المهم اننا نعرف الطريقة الصح .




> لكى اجد الحب على ان اقدم الحب للاخرين



اة لازم نقدمه . بس المشكلة ان فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه . كتير مننا بيحس انه عاجز انه يقدم حاجة هو مش حاسس بيها


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههه لاحظى انه راجل ايه الصراحة دى متقوليهاش فى وش الولد كدة احسن يتخض *


 انا قلتها فى وش حد متعملتش معاه مبالك لما تقوليها لحد متقدملك :budo:


----------



## the shepherd (26 فبراير 2012)

> *هو السؤال : هل يصلح البحث عن الحب ؟ مش قولتولى ان الحب بيجى كدة *




*هو انت اي حد يقولك اي حاجة تصدقيها ولا اية يا شقاوة . فيك تفكيرك انت *

*



حب ايه مش بدور عليه ولا هفكر انى ادور 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *مش عارفة ليه اى حد بيحب بيبقى على طول مضغوط واعصابة تعبانة من التفكير *
> *من قلق على الطرف التانى لو تعب او اتاخر او زعل*
> *ولما يتصالحو بيبقى برضو بيفكر حياتهم بكرة وبعدو ازاى ارهاق للاعصاب غير عادى متفكرنيش دنا كرهت الحب على الارتباط على الرجالة يوووووووف *


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه . ميرنا انا سوري لو هتحسي اني بتعامل مع مشاعرك باستخفاف بس لازم اقول ان وضعك هو المثالي للموضوع  " و هو ميختلفش كتير عن وضعي بصراحة " يعني اتمني اقدر اغير فكرك او اضيف ليه حاجة جديدة لما اكمل الموضوع  وانا مع كوني راجل بس انا عارف ان الرجالة يوجعوا القلب بجد و عازرك " و دة ميمنعش ان البنات برضة متعبين "


----------



## the shepherd (26 فبراير 2012)

> *هههههه لاحظى انه راجل ايه الصراحة دى متقوليهاش فى وش الولد كدة احسن يتخض *
> *انا قلتها فى وش حد متعملتش معاه مبالك لما تقوليها لحد متقدملك*


 
ميرسي يا شقاوة انا عارف انت بتحاولي تحافظي علي شعوري بس خلاص ميرنا عملت الواجب و كرهتني في نفسي خلاص . 

ميرنا هو انا ممكن اعرف هو عمل اية لما سمع الكلام دة  غير انه حاول يدبحك مثلا او يموت نفسه من الكسوف


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> *هو انت اي حد يقولك اي حاجة تصدقيها ولا اية يا شقاوة . فيك تفكيرك انت *
> 
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه . ميرنا انا سوري لو هتحسي اني بتعامل مع مشاعرك باستخفاف بس لازم اقول ان وضعك هو المثالي للموضوع  " و هو ميختلفش كتير عن وضعي بصراحة " يعني اتمني اقدر اغير فكرك او اضيف ليه حاجة جديدة لما اكمل الموضوع  وانا مع كوني راجل بس انا عارف ان الرجالة يوجعوا القلب بجد و عازرك " و دة ميمنعش ان البنات برضة متعبين "


 بماذا تقصد مثالى نريد توضيح للكلمة جملة وتفصيل 
يرااااجل تغير ايه استغفر ربك 
لا كدا نخسر بعض بنات متعبين خالص دول نسمة :ura1:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> انا قلتها فى وش حد متعملتش معاه مبالك لما تقوليها لحد متقدملك :budo:



*ههههههههههه و انتى لسة سليمة صح يعنى الراجل متهورش ولا حاجة :smile01 بس بامانة انتى زى العسل قولتى اللى فى نفسى :smile01*


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> ميرسي يا شقاوة انا عارف انت بتحاولي تحافظي علي شعوري بس خلاص ميرنا عملت الواجب و كرهتني في نفسي خلاص .
> 
> ميرنا هو انا ممكن اعرف هو عمل اية لما سمع الكلام دة  غير انه حاول يدبحك مثلا او يموت نفسه من الكسوف


 ابدا قطع علاقتة بيا معاننا كنا صوحاب انتو كدا الواحد يقولكو الصراحة تزعلو :nunu0000:


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ههههههههههه و انتى لسة سليمة صح يعنى الراجل متهورش ولا حاجة :smile01 بس بامانة انتى زى العسل قولتى اللى فى نفسى :smile01*


 مين دا اللى يتهور دنا اجيب دبابة واروحله :gun:


----------



## the shepherd (26 فبراير 2012)

حقائق حول الطريقة التي يتبعها الجميع في البحث عن الحب​ 
و يمكن تلخيص الطريقة الاكثر شيوعاً في البحث عن الحب ل 4 خطوات ​ 
1- ابحث عن الشخص المناسب
2- انجذب نحو الحب ( الوقوع في الحب )
3- ثبت امالك و احلامك علي هذا الشخص
4- لو حدث الفشل كرر الخطوات السابقة ​ 
لعل البعض يتسائل ما الخطأ في الطريقة السابقة ؟ و قبل ان نتناول عيوب تلك الطريقة ليسأل كل منا نفسه ان كانت فعلا هي الطريقة السليمة و الناجحة لماذا لم تنجح معك ؟ هل لانك لم تجد الشخص بعد ؟ ام لانك معظم الوقت تسئ الاختيار ؟ ​ 
اياً كان موقفك لنتناول عيوب تلك الطريقة التقليدية " طريقة الافلام العربي و الاجنبي "​ 
1- ابحث عن الشخص المناسب
مفتاح الحب هو ايجاد الشخص الخاص الذي خلق خصيصاً لاجلك . و كل ما عليك فعله ان تبحث فحسب و هو سيظهر لك في الوقت المناسب . في الشارع في النادي في حفلة في العمل . هو يحدث فحسب . و للاسف ذلك يجعل الامر يبدو كما لو كان حادث عرضي . ​ 
2- الوقوع في الحب 
عندما تجد ذلك الشخص سيحدث شئ ما بداخلك و سوف تعرف انه هو . لا توجد طريقة محددة للتعرف عليه لكن ثق انك ستعرفه . فقد ينتهي الموقف و انت لا تعرف اسمه لكنك تعرف انك وقعت في حبه . فبمجرد ان تتلاقي اعينكم سيبدأ معامل ذكائك في التلاشي وتصاب بعمي الحب .​ 
3- ثبت امالك و احلامك علي هذا الشخص
الان انت عرفت انه الوحيد المناسب لك . الوحيد الذي يستطيع اشباع احتياجاتك و اشواقك العميقة للحب . هو الوحيد الذي سيجعلك كاملا . و هنا او من المرحلة السابقة ياتي دور احلام اليقظة و فترة الحياة الوردية . ​ 
لكن للاسف يمر الوقت و تختفي تلك المشاعر او علي الاقل لم تصبح كما كانت من قبل . فتبدأ بعض العيوب في الظهور و تنحسر المشاعر العظيمة . و نبدأ في النزاع و يتسلل الاكتئاب و نشعر بخيبة الامل و الاحباط . ​ 
ما العمل ؟
لا تقلق " انك اسأت الاختيار " و " لم يكن هو الشخص المنتظر " فقط 
4- كرر الخطوات السابقة ​ 
و بعد تكرار الفشل عدة مرات جميعنا يعرف النتيجة . اشخاص يخافون الحب . يخافون الالتزام . فاقدين الثقة . كارهين للمجتمع . كارهين مشاعرهم و ذواتهم . ​ 
و هنا نتسائل الا يوجد طريقة افضل من اجل ايجاد الحب ؟ ​ 

المداخلة القادمة " طريقة الله لايجاد الحب "​


----------



## the shepherd (26 فبراير 2012)

> بماذا تقصد مثالى نريد توضيح للكلمة جملة وتفصيل




اعتقد ان المداخلة الي فاتت وضحت شوية اية مثالك " بليز من غير ضرب و شتيمة واستخدام سلطاتك في المنتدي "



> ابدا قطع علاقتة بيا معاننا كنا صوحاب انتو كدا الواحد يقولكو الصراحة تزعلو :nunu0000:


 
كنتم صحاب ؟؟؟؟ امال لو كان غريب كنت عملتي فيه اية بس


----------



## bob (26 فبراير 2012)

*يا خوانا حذرتكم من ميرنا ديه طيبة موووووووووووت بس في الشدة شديد و في القوة قوي :gun:
*


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> اعتقد ان المداخلة الي فاتت وضحت شوية اية مثالك " بليز من غير ضرب و شتيمة واستخدام سلطاتك في المنتدي "
> 
> 
> 
> كنتم صحاب ؟؟؟؟ امال لو كان غريب كنت عملتي فيه اية بس


 فهمت بس المشكلة بقى انى عديت المراحل دى بكتييييييييييير :smile02
مغريب الا الشيطان يراجل :ura1:


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *يا خوانا حذرتكم من ميرنا ديه طيبة موووووووووووت بس في الشدة شديد و في القوة قوي :gun:*


 
ملاحظة يا بوبو انك بتشنع بيا فى المنتدى قريب هعملك مفاجاة وتبقى بوبو بشريطة :budo:


----------



## the shepherd (26 فبراير 2012)

*



يا خوانا حذرتكم من ميرنا ديه طيبة موووووووووووت بس في الشدة شديد و في القوة قوي :gun:

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*طب وانااية عرفني يا بوب ان الموضوع مش هيعجبها . اطلب مسح الموضوع طب ولا اية علشان ابقي في السليم ؟


*


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> *طب وانااية عرفني يا بوب ان الموضوع مش هيعجبها . اطلب مسح الموضوع طب ولا اية علشان ابقي في السليم ؟*



بوبو ممول من الخارج علشان يشوة النظام :nunu0000:


----------



## the shepherd (26 فبراير 2012)

> فهمت بس المشكلة بقى انى عديت المراحل دى بكتييييييييييير :smile02


 
عديتي المراحل معدتيش . نحن نختلف عن الاخرون يا سيادة المشرفة . ادينا بس فرصتنا و احنا هنثبت وجودنا


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> عديتي المراحل معدتيش . نحن نختلف عن الاخرون يا سيادة المشرفة . ادينا بس فرصتنا و احنا هنثبت وجودنا


 
يعم وانا حذفتلك الموضوع انا بعبر عن رائى بحرية تامة :budo:
 الله يخربيتك يا بوبو :gun:


----------



## bob (26 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> ملاحظة يا بوبو انك بتشنع بيا فى المنتدى قريب هعملك مفاجاة وتبقى بوبو بشريطة :budo:


*نوووووووو السماح يا مرنون :vava:*


the shepherd قال:


> *طب وانااية عرفني يا بوب ان الموضوع مش هيعجبها . اطلب مسح الموضوع طب ولا اية علشان ابقي في السليم ؟
> *


*ممممممممم لقد وقعت في الفخ يا باشا *


ميرنا قال:


> بوبو ممول من الخارج علشان يشوة النظام :nunu0000:


*ههههههههههه مقدرش يا مرنون 
علي فكرة يا شيبرد انت و شقاوة ميرنا بجد بجد من اطيب الناس اللي حتتعملوا معاها انا بحب جدا اغلس عليها و اسمع ارائها و اخد تقييمها كتير هههههههه
شيبرد لو اي موضوع اتحذف اجري علي ميرنا و قولها حتديك تقييم و ترجعهولك ههههههههههه
*


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *نوووووووو السماح يا مرنون :vava:*
> 
> *ممممممممم لقد وقعت في الفخ يا باشا *
> 
> ...


كا ضمن الشريطة بطلع تشنع اطيب ايه وكلام فاضى ايه 
 هو شيبرد وشقاوة اخوات ولا ايه


----------



## bob (26 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> كا ضمن الشريطة بطلع تشنع اطيب ايه وكلام فاضى ايه
> هو شيبرد وشقاوة اخوات ولا ايه


*ههههههه يا مرنون انا تلميذك هنا السماح بقي :94:*
*نو مش اخوات بس انا لقيتهم في الموضوع قلت لازم نشرحلهم بيتعملوا مع مين :smile01*


----------



## the shepherd (26 فبراير 2012)

> بوبو ممول من الخارج علشان يشوة النظام :nunu0000:


 
لا ميرنا مش ممكن اقتنع بكدة . البوب اكيد خايف ليا و عايز مصلحتي 



> يعم وانا حذفتلك الموضوع انا بعبر عن رائى بحرية تامة :budo:




من حق كل عضو انه يعبر و خصوصا من اصحاب السلطة . ومن حقنا احنا نكشف راسن و ندعي


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *ههههههه يا مرنون انا تلميذك هنا السماح بقي :94:*
> *نو مش اخوات بس انا لقيتهم في الموضوع قلت لازم نشرحلهم بيتعملوا مع مين :smile01*


 
لا اصيل يا بوبو 


the shepherd قال:


> لا ميرنا مش ممكن اقتنع بكدة . البوب اكيد خايف ليا و عايز مصلحتي
> 
> 
> 
> من حق كل عضو انه يعبر و خصوصا من اصحاب السلطة . ومن حقنا احنا نكشف راسن و ندعي


 ادعى ادعى اخرت الدعى وحش


----------



## bob (26 فبراير 2012)

> و بعد تكرار  الفشل عدة مرات جميعنا يعرف النتيجة . اشخاص يخافون الحب . يخافون الالتزام  . فاقدين الثقة . كارهين للمجتمع . كارهين مشاعرهم و ذواتهم .


*هههههههههه لا تمام يعني انت بتعلمنا ولا بتوقعنا !!*


----------



## the shepherd (26 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *هههههههههه لا تمام يعني انت بتعلمنا ولا بتوقعنا !!*


 
دي يا بوب كانت طريقة العالم في ايجاد الحب و نتايجها . لسه بقي طريقة ربنا


----------



## the shepherd (27 فبراير 2012)

طريقة الله لايجاد الحب​ 
" كونوا متمثلين بالله كاولاد احباء . و اسلكوا في المحبة كما احبنا المسيح ايضا و اسلم نفسه لاجلنا . قربانا و ذبيحة لله رائحة طيبة " افسس1:5-2​ 
الخطوات ال 4 لطريقة الله لايجاد الحب ​ 
1- كن انت الشخص المناسب
2- اسلك في الحب
3- ثبت آمالك و احلامك علي الله
4- لو حدث فشل كرر الخطوات السابقة ​ 
و سنتناول الان كيف تعمل طريقة الله لايجاد الحب كما تناولنا طريقة العالم ​ 

1- كن انت الشخص المناسب​ 
بدل من ان نبحث عن الشخص المناسب يطلب منا الله ان اكون انا الشخص المناسب . فمحبتنا للاخرين تنبع من احساسنا باننا محبوبون بشكل عميق . و الله يحبنا بطريقة لا يستطيع احد اخر ان يحبنا بها . و برهان قبولنا لتلك المحبة هي ان نقدمها نحن ايضا للاخرين . و عندما يتحدث الكتاب المقدس عن المحبة فهو يصف موقف تجاه الاخر اكثر منها مشاعر . فالمحبة تجعلنا نفعل اشياء قد تتعارض مع مشاعرنا . فالسيد المسيح سمح لنفسه ان يسمر علي عود الصليب بدافع محبته لنا و ليس لان ذلك كان يعطيه شعور جيد .
ومع ذلك تبقي مشكلتنا في ان المحبة ليست سهلة . فانا وانت ببساطة لا نستطيع ان نقدم الحب دائما . فنعجز كثيرا عن الفغران و العطف و نعجز عن تحمل ضعفات الاخرين . فقدراتنا الشخصية لا تصل بنا الي هذا الحد . فلن تكون لنا القدرة علي المحبة بهذه الطريقة ما لم نمتلئ جدا بمحبة الله للدرجة التي فيها ندرك ان اعمق احتياجاتنا قد سددت بالفعل . و اننا لم نعد ننتظر كائنا بشريا لكي يكملنا .
و اعود و اقول " فقط عندما ندرك محبة الله الغير محدودة لنا و نقبلها نجد لدينا الطاقة لكي نحب "
فالعالم يقول ضع رجائك علي هذا الشخص لكي يشبعك . اجعله مركز وجودك . لكن للاسف هذا لا يجدي نفعا . فهذا الشخص ضعيف و غير كامل و محتاج مثلي و مثلك . و سوف يفسد الامر في النهاية . 
فلا تتوقع من الاخرين ان يمنحوك ما يمكن لله فقط ان يمنحه . 
اذن فالمفتاح و البداية الصحية للعلاقات و لايجاد الحب هو انت تكون انت الشخص المناسب من خلال علاقتك بالمسيح . لا ان تبحث عن الشخص المناسب .
لا تبحث عن الحب فقط آمن ان لحب قد وجدك بالفعل .​ 

2- اسلك في الحب​ 
مجرد ذكر عبارة " الوقوع في الحب " يجعلني اتخيل ان الحب " بالوعة " . و لا استطيع ان انسي تلك العبارة التي صححت لي هذا المفهوم , فلا يوجد ما يسمي الوقوع في الحب . لكن يوجد ما يسمي الوقوع في الشهوة و النمو في الحب و السلوك فيه .
ان تسلك بالحب يعني ان تعطي الشخص الاخر ما يحتاجه اكثر عندما يكون اقل استحقاقا له . لان تلك هي الطريقة التي اتبعها الله معنا . فالله دائما يعاملنا كحسب رحمته و محبته لا كحسب استحقاقنا . و يجب ان نعرف الفرق بين ما يريده الاخر و ما يحتاجه . فلا يجب ان ننساق بدافع الحب وراء مطالب الاخر الغير مشروعة او الضارة بل يجب علينا ان نعطيه ما يحتاجه . حتي لو كان هذا مزعجا بالنسبة له و مؤلم لنا " لتعرضنا للتانيب و التشكيك في مصداقيتنا " فالسلوك في الحب يتمركز حول الاخر . ان يصبح الاخر افضل . حتي ان كانت طريقتنا قاسية علي مشاعره . فهذه ايضا الطريقة التي يتبعها معنا الله .​ 

يتبع​


----------



## sparrow (27 فبراير 2012)

متابعين معاك
مجهود مميز ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## the shepherd (27 فبراير 2012)

> متابعين معاك
> مجهود مميز ربنا يبارك تعبك



شكرا يا سبارو علي متابعتك و اطرائك . ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## bob (27 فبراير 2012)

*كلام جميل يا شيبرد كالعاده
متابع 
*


----------



## the shepherd (27 فبراير 2012)

> *كلام جميل يا شيبرد كالعاده
> متابع*




*شكرا يا بوب علي التشجيع و المتابعة *


----------



## ميرنا (27 فبراير 2012)

جامدة دى صراحة


----------



## the shepherd (27 فبراير 2012)

> جامدة دى صراحة



لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا مش ممكن ميرنا بنفسها بتشكر في موضع ليا " و مش اي موضوع دة عن الحب " 
بجد انا هيجرالي حاجة من الفرحة  و الواحد لازم يرفع شكر لربنا انك اخيرا رضيتي عن حاجة انا بنزلها


----------



## ميرنا (27 فبراير 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا مش ممكن ميرنا بنفسها بتشكر في موضع ليا " و مش اي موضوع دة عن الحب "
> بجد انا هيجرالي حاجة من الفرحة  و الواحد لازم يرفع شكر لربنا انك اخيرا رضيتي عن حاجة انا بنزلها


 عجبنى كلمات الموضوع  لكن الحب رائى معروف عنه ومش هيتغير :ranting:
وبعدين مالك كدا محسسنى انى مش بيعجبنى حاجة :beee:


----------



## the shepherd (27 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> عجبنى كلمات الموضوع  لكن الحب رائى معروف عنه ومش هيتغير :ranting:
> وبعدين مالك كدا محسسنى انى مش بيعجبنى حاجة :beee:



ما الكلمات دي هي الي بتعبر عن المضمون نفسه  " يعني لو جوهر الموضوع مش عاجبك اكيد مهما كانت الكلمات حلوة مش هتعجبك " 
لا خالص انا اقدر اقول كدة  " دة امة لا اله الا الله بس الي قالت كدة "


----------



## ميرنا (27 فبراير 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> ما الكلمات دي هي الي بتعبر عن المضمون نفسه  " يعني لو جوهر الموضوع مش عاجبك اكيد مهما كانت الكلمات حلوة مش هتعجبك "
> لا خالص انا اقدر اقول كدة  " دة امة لا اله الا الله بس الي قالت كدة "


 
لا انا بحب اقرا عن حب الله :beee::gy0000:
لا دى اوشاعة صدقنى


----------



## the shepherd (27 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> لا انا بحب اقرا عن حب الله :beee::gy0000:
> لا دى اوشاعة صدقنى


 
دي حجج بس تلاقيك بستخدميها علشان الاحراج 
دة يبقي علي كدة انا مسمعتش عنك حقيقة واحدة من ساعة ما اشتركت في المنتدي " كلها اوشاعات "


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 فبراير 2012)

*متابعة فى هدوء خالص اهو اما اشوف اخرتها معاك *


----------



## the shepherd (27 فبراير 2012)

*



متابعة فى هدوء خالص اهو اما اشوف اخرتها معاك 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
يعني نشكر ربنا مفش ضرب او شتمية حاليا . مستنية اخلص علشان تعملي الواجب مرة واحدة


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 فبراير 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> يعني نشكر ربنا مفش ضرب او شتمية حاليا . مستنية اخلص علشان تعملي الواجب مرة واحدة



*عيب يا شيبرد انا بس مستنية اشوف اخرك ايه بعد ما جبتلى احباط فى الاول :smile01*


----------



## ميرنا (28 فبراير 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> دي حجج بس تلاقيك بستخدميها علشان الاحراج
> دة يبقي علي كدة انا مسمعتش عنك حقيقة واحدة من ساعة ما اشتركت في المنتدي " كلها اوشاعات "


 لا خالص وانا هخاف من ايه :nunu0000::nunu0000:
ايون الراجل الغامض :99:


----------



## the shepherd (28 فبراير 2012)

> لا خالص وانا هخاف من ايه :nunu0000::nunu0000:
> ايون الراجل الغامض :99:


 
انت ادري بقي بتخافي من اية 
اية دة راجل " مش تقولي من الاول بدل ما الواحد كان بيحاول يبقي ذوق في الكلام "


----------



## the shepherd (28 فبراير 2012)

تابع خطوات خطة الله لايجاد الحب​ 

3-    ثبت آمالك و احلامك علي الله​ 
بعدما استعرضنا عجز الانسان عن اشباع احتياجات الاخر و تقديم الحب الذي يحتاج اليه في غياب الله . ينبغي ان نصل لهذه الحقيقة . ان اهم شخص في العلاقة ليس الطرف الاخر . المسيح هو اهم شخص في العلاقة . و لان المسيح هو اهم شخص فهو سيساعدنا علي ان نحب الاخر اكثر مما كان يمكننا ان نحبه بقوتنا الفردية .
فعندما نجعل الاشباع هو هدف العلاقة و الاخر هو مركزها . لا ينجح الامر . فحتي لو كانت البداية مبشرة بعد فترة تتغير الامور . فنفترض بشكل خاطئ ان المشكلة تكمن في الاخر فنحاول ايجاد بديل له " الشخص المناسب " لكن خطة الله تتضمن اجابة مختلفة . فبدلا من ان نحاول اكتشاف ما هو الخطا في الاخر و بدل من ان ننتظر ان يقوم الاخر بتسديد كل احتياجاتنا . يجب علينا ان نسال الله ليجعلنا نحن الاشخاص المناسبين و ليساعدنا ان نسلك في الحب . فيجب ان نتوقع ان الحياة ستكون احيانا قاسية و ليست كل الايام وردية . واذا اعتقدنا هذا سنحكم علي انفسنا بالاحباط و علاقتنا بالفشل . فلكل العلاقات صراعاتها و ليست مشكلتي او مشكلة الاخر بل هي مشكلة هذا العالم الساقط . لذلك لا تضع امالك علي الاخرين بل علي الله . ​ 


4-    لو حدث فشل كرر الخطوات السابقة​ 
قد تشعر للوهلة الاولي ان الخطوة الرابعة في كل من خطة الله و العالم متشابهه . لكن لا تتسرع بالحكم . فهما مختلفان جزريا . هما فقط متفقان علي الاعتراف بسمة حتمية للعلاقات و هي الفشل حتي لو كنت تتبع طريقة الله .
ففي خطة العالم تكرار الخطوات معناها ان نبدا في البحث عن شريك جديد . و ان نقع في الحب و نضع عليه امالنا . لكن في خطة الله ان نبدا من جديد تعني ان نعمل علي ان نكون الشخص المناسب " مع نفس الشريك " ان تدرك ان المشكلة قد تكمن فيك انت لا في شريكك . و ان تسلك في الحب مع شريكك و لا تعامله كاستحقاقه لكن كما احبك المسيح . و ان تضع امالك علي الله لا علي شريكك لانه هو الوحيد القادر علي اشباعك و علي مساعدتك لتكون الشخص المناسب و ان تسلك في الحب . فالفشل يدعوك ان تحاول ان تكون افضل لا ان تسعي نحو شخص افضل .​ 

و الان بعد ان تعرفنا علي كل من طريقة العالم لايجاد الحب و طريقة الله لنعيش الحب . انت وحدك من يعرف كيف كنت تسلك في رحلتك نحو الحب . وانت وحدك من تقرر اي الطرق ستتبع من الان فضاعدا . و لا تنسي بانها حياة واحدة فلا تجازف فيها بما لا تستطيع تحمل فقدانه . ​


----------



## ميرنا (28 فبراير 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> انت ادري بقي بتخافي من اية
> اية دة راجل " مش تقولي من الاول بدل ما الواحد كان بيحاول يبقي ذوق في الكلام "


 :bomb::bomb::bomb:

اما مبخفش الا من ربنا وبعدة الفار:blush2:


----------



## the shepherd (28 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> :bomb::bomb::bomb:
> 
> اما مبخفش الا من ربنا وبعدة الفار:blush2:


 
و فكرة الموضوع ده مش بتخافي منه  :t30:


----------



## ميرنا (28 فبراير 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> و فكرة الموضوع ده مش بتخافي منه :t30:


 
لا مش بخاااااااااف طبعا 
بس هو بقى موضوع واتقفل


----------



## the shepherd (28 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> لا مش بخاااااااااف طبعا
> بس هو بقى موضوع واتقفل


 
بصي هو انا معاك ان المواضيع دي بتحبط جدا واكيد " نسال مجرب ولا نسال واحد ناقل شوية كلام من كتب " بس مش معني كدة ان احنا نعلن العداء او الخصام عليها يعني


----------



## ميرنا (28 فبراير 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> بصي هو انا معاك ان المواضيع دي بتحبط جدا واكيد " نسال مجرب ولا نسال واحد ناقل شوية كلام من كتب " بس مش معني كدة ان احنا نعلن العداء او الخصام عليها يعني


 المشكلة مش فى الحب يا شيبرد المشكلة فى الناس مفهومها للحب ايه ؟؟
 بس حتى لو فاهمة تطبيقها ازاى؟؟
لا عدا ولا خصام كل الموضوع انى لغيتها لانى فعلا مش منها اى فايدة


----------



## sparrow (28 فبراير 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> بصي هو انا معاك ان المواضيع دي بتحبط جدا واكيد " نسال مجرب ولا نسال واحد ناقل شوية كلام من كتب " بس مش معني كدة ان احنا نعلن العداء او الخصام عليها يعني



ههههههههه مرنون دي طيبه مش بتاعه عداء وخصام هي بتقول كده بس لوقت مؤقت لما يجي الفارس هترجع في كلامها هههههههه
صح يا بت ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ميرنا (28 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> ههههههههه مرنون دي طيبه مش بتاعه عداء وخصام هي بتقول كده بس لوقت مؤقت لما يجي الفارس هترجع في كلامها هههههههه
> صح يا بت ؟؟؟؟؟


 فارس ايه يا عصفور اله يرحمهم الفوارس خلصوا :smil13:


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 فبراير 2012)

مش ببحث هههههههههههه خالص


----------



## the shepherd (28 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> المشكلة مش فى الحب يا شيبرد المشكلة فى الناس مفهومها للحب ايه ؟؟
> بس حتى لو فاهمة تطبيقها ازاى؟؟
> لا عدا ولا خصام كل الموضوع انى لغيتها لانى فعلا مش منها اى فايدة


 
اكيد انا متفق معاك ان المشكلة في الناس . بس زي ما قلنا في الموضوع الواحد مش مطلوب منه يصلح الناس كلها و مفاهمها الغلط . مطلوب منك بس انك تحاولي تبقي الشخص المناسب و تطبقي دة علي نفسك .
بصي هو انا بقي لازم اتهور " حتي لو مستقبلي في المنتدي هتعرض للخطر علي ايدك " و اقولك يعني اية مفيش فايدة منها ؟؟؟ احنا اتخلقنا بسبب الحب و من اجله . و في فرق بين ان الواحد مش بيدور و ان الواحد شايف ان الوقت مش مناسب او مش  لاقي شخص مناسب و الي انت بتقوليه ده " لغيتها "


----------



## the shepherd (28 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> ههههههههه مرنون دي طيبه مش بتاعه عداء وخصام هي بتقول كده بس لوقت مؤقت لما يجي الفارس هترجع في كلامها هههههههه
> صح يا بت ؟؟؟؟؟


 
اة انا عارف هي بتاعه شرايط و افتري علي الاعضاء الجداد الغلابة و بس


----------



## the shepherd (28 فبراير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> مش ببحث هههههههههههه خالص


 
ويلكم بيك في جماعة المقاطعين


----------



## ميرنا (29 فبراير 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> اكيد انا متفق معاك ان المشكلة في الناس . بس زي ما قلنا في الموضوع الواحد مش مطلوب منه يصلح الناس كلها و مفاهمها الغلط . مطلوب منك بس انك تحاولي تبقي الشخص المناسب و تطبقي دة علي نفسك .





the shepherd قال:


> بصي هو انا بقي لازم اتهور " حتي لو مستقبلي في المنتدي هتعرض للخطر علي ايدك " و اقولك يعني اية مفيش فايدة منها ؟؟؟ احنا اتخلقنا بسبب الحب و من اجله . و في فرق بين ان الواحد مش بيدور و ان الواحد شايف ان الوقت مش مناسب او مش لاقي شخص مناسب و الي انت بتقوليه ده " لغيتها "



قد اغلق الباب :smil12:
مكتوب فى سفر يشوع اصحاح 25 عدد18 * كل الم ولا الم القلب*
ثقتى بقت انى معنديش ثقة فى حد والى جرب الم القلب يعرف دا كويس


----------



## ميرنا (29 فبراير 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> اة انا عارف هي بتاعه شرايط و افتري علي الاعضاء الجداد الغلابة و بس


 اللى يسمعك بتقول كدا يقول عارفنى كل يوم بطرد عشرة :a82:


----------



## the shepherd (29 فبراير 2012)

> قد اغلق الباب :smil12:
> مكتوب فى سفر يشوع اصحاح 25 عدد18 *كل الم ولا الم القلب*
> ثقتى بقت انى معنديش ثقة فى حد والى جرب الم القلب يعرف دا كويس


 
يبق انت كدة لسه بتتبعي طريقة العالم الي بتقول ضعي امالك علي الشخص و ثقي فيه . المفروض ثقتك تبقي في ربنا . " امال بنهاتي و نبحت انا صوتي في اية من اول الموضوع " 
وانا عارف صدقيني ان الموضوع متعب جدا " و مش كلام كتب " بس دة برضة مش مبرر ان احنا نغلق الباب . يعني جراح الحب م بيشفيها الا الحب نفسه .




> اللى يسمعك بتقول كدا يقول عارفنى كل يوم بطرد عشرة :a82:


 
وانا لسه هستني لما اكون واحد منهم


----------



## ميرنا (29 فبراير 2012)

مين قال جراح الحب مش بيشفيها الا الحب 
منا ممكن اتجرح من حب واروح احب تانى بدل ميداوينى يدبحنى


----------



## the shepherd (29 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> مين قال جراح الحب مش بيشفيها الا الحب
> منا ممكن اتجرح من حب واروح احب تانى بدل ميداوينى يدبحنى


 
اوك انا معاك مقدرش اعترض و من حقنا كلنا نخاف اننا نكون ضحايا الحب و ليس ابطاله . بس انا هقولك بصي لنفسك موقفك من الحب اية و تفكيرك اية منه . هتفضلي كدة لحد امتي ؟ انت عارفة الاجابة ؟ او عارفة الوقت ؟ و لا زي ما تيجي ؟ 
اعتقد ان تفكيرك و موقفك مش هيتغير الا لما تحبي و ربنا يسهل كدة والموضع يمشي و يكمل علي خير ساعتها بس هتقولي " انك نسيتي ما هو وراء و امتديتي لما هو قدام " و كل حاجة هتتغير من تاني .


----------



## ميرنا (29 فبراير 2012)

موضوع ايه هتجبلى مصيبة لا يعم انا كداا تمام


----------



## Critic (29 فبراير 2012)

> منا ممكن اتجرح من حب واروح احب
> تانى بدل ميداوينى يدبحنى



علشان كدة الحب "العاطفى" مش مكان ابدا للمجروحين ولا اللى عايزيين يداووا جروحهم  ...لانه مكان مش آمن والرفض فيه خيار وساعتها "هتدبحى" فعلا

فى الحالة دى هتشفى جروحك بالحب من مصادر تانية ...الاصدقاء المخلصين او العيلة ...
ولما تكونى معافاه وتمام التمام تدخلى بقا الملعب التانى


----------



## the shepherd (29 فبراير 2012)

Critic قال:


> علشان كدة الحب "العاطفى" مش مكان ابدا للمجروحين ولا اللى عايزيين يداووا جروحهم ...لانه مكان مش آمن والرفض فيه خيار وساعتها "هتدبحى" فعلا
> 
> فى الحالة دى هتشفى جروحك بالحب من مصادر تانية ...الاصدقاء المخلصين او العيلة ...
> ولما تكونى معافاه وتمام التمام تدخلى بقا الملعب التانى


 
كريتك دايما بتنجدني وقت الزنقة بمداخلاتك الرائعة .


----------



## ميرنا (29 فبراير 2012)

Critic قال:


> علشان كدة الحب "العاطفى" مش مكان ابدا للمجروحين ولا اللى عايزيين يداووا جروحهم ...لانه مكان مش آمن والرفض فيه خيار وساعتها "هتدبحى" فعلا
> 
> فى الحالة دى هتشفى جروحك بالحب من مصادر تانية ...الاصدقاء المخلصين او العيلة ...
> ولما تكونى معافاه وتمام التمام تدخلى بقا الملعب التانى



لا يا كيرو الملعب الاول اضمن اينعم فى صدمات بس اخف بكتير من الملعب التانى اعتزلنا اللعب اصلا :yahoo:حاسة انى فى مطش 


the shepherd قال:


> كريتك دايما بتنجدني وقت الزنقة بمداخلاتك الرائعة .


تحسها اتفاقية دى


----------



## Critic (29 فبراير 2012)

> اينعم فى صدمات بس اخف بكتير من الملعب التانى



لما تبقى حاسة بالامان وشبعانة فعلا من حب اصدقائك وعيلتك الغير مشروط ...مش هيفرق معاكى اوى انك تتصدمى فى الحب العاطفى وهتتخطى الموضوع بسهولة


----------



## ميرنا (29 فبراير 2012)

Critic قال:


> لما تبقى حاسة بالامان وشبعانة فعلا من حب اصدقائك وعيلتك الغير مشروط ...مش هيفرق معاكى اوى انك تتصدمى فى الحب العاطفى وهتتخطى الموضوع بسهولة


 حتى لو اتخطيتها مفيش حاجة بتدوم بس بتعلم اوى فى حياتك


----------



## the shepherd (29 فبراير 2012)

> حتى لو اتخطيتها مفيش حاجة بتدوم بس بتعلم اوى فى حياتك


 
انت قلتي اهو مفيش حاجة بتدوم . كل الجروح بتتشفي مع الوقت " او بمعني ادق انت بسلوكك بتشفي نفسك مع الوقت مش الوقت لوحده الي بيشفيك " و حتي لو في ندوب فضلت " حاجات لسه معلمة " فالمفروض انك عارفة انها مش بتوجع . هي مجرد ذكري فضلت علشان تفكرك تاخدي بالك في المستقبل مش اكتر .


----------



## ميرنا (29 فبراير 2012)

مفيش حاجة بتدوم منكرش بس اثر الندوب دى ايه عليك 
مثلا انا مرة كنت بجرب اصلح لمبة كنت صغيرة خوفت احط الفيشة ناديت ماما حطيتها منورتش ومحصلش حاجة عدلت حاجة فيها وحطيت الفيشة ضربت حرمت وعلى رغم انى الكلام دا من يجى 10 سنين بس لحد دلوقتى بينى وبين الكهربا تار 
تخزينك للزكرى ازاى فى زكرى بتعدى وتقدر تدخل فى موضوع شبيه يه لانى الزكرى كانت حلوة لكن لما تكون زكرى مرة تخاف وتقول قلتها افضل لانى طبيعى محدش بيجرى ورا وجع القلب


----------



## the shepherd (29 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> مفيش حاجة بتدوم منكرش بس اثر الندوب دى ايه عليك
> مثلا انا مرة كنت بجرب اصلح لمبة كنت صغيرة خوفت احط الفيشة ناديت ماما حطيتها منورتش ومحصلش حاجة عدلت حاجة فيها وحطيت الفيشة ضربت حرمت وعلى رغم انى الكلام دا من يجى 10 سنين بس لحد دلوقتى بينى وبين الكهربا تار
> تخزينك للزكرى ازاى فى زكرى بتعدى وتقدر تدخل فى موضوع شبيه يه لانى الزكرى كانت حلوة لكن لما تكون زكرى مرة تخاف وتقول قلتها افضل لانى طبيعى محدش بيجرى ورا وجع القلب


 
الندوب دي بثبت اني اتجرحت و اتالمت . بس انا كنت اقوي من دة كله و لسه عايش . و زي ما بيقولي الي ميقتلكش بيقويك و يزودك خبرة .
انت خفتي من الكهربا و بطلتي تيجي نحيتها و واحد تاني دور و سال اية الغلط الي هو عمله و اتعلم و بقي شاطر في التعامل مع الكهربا من واقع خبرته الشخصية " الغلطة " و الي اكتسبه من معرفة من الاخرين . فكل واحد بيتعامل مع الفشل باسلوب مختلف . 
الي بتقولي عليه اسمه " الحكم المسبق " يعني ان احنا نحكم علي الناس او المواقف من خلال تجارب سابقة او خبرات مشابهه و دة زي ما ليه مميزاته ليه عيوبه . يعني في حالتك انت بتقولي ابعد عن الخبرة السيئة . و في حالة حد تاني بيدي الموقف او الانسان فرصة يغير فكرته المسبقة عنه بس بحذر من منطلق الخبرة الي اخدها قبل كدة .


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2012)

*اسمحلى احييك ع موضوعك والحقيقه كل مواضيعك عميقه وهادفه 
بالنسبه لسؤالك اين تكمن المشكلة ؟ فينا نحن الباحثين عن الحب ام في الحب نفسه ؟ ام هي طريقتنا !
ف رأيى ان الحب برىء دائمااا من سوء استخدامنا لصلاحياته
أحياناً بنفهمه غلط بنستغل مشاعره البريئه ف اهداف غير بريئه 
أحياناً بنتسرع ف احكامنا ونطلق صفة الحب ع اى مشاعر عابره
أحياناً بنخونه وبنهرب منه بنستعجل ع نضجه بنهينه بتصرفاتنا.....
اخطائنا ف الحب كتيره والسبب دايما عدم فهم وقلة وعى وقرار متسرع
واسمحلى بالمتابعه *


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> حقائق حول الطريقة التي يتبعها الجميع في البحث عن الحب​
> و يمكن تلخيص الطريقة الاكثر شيوعاً في البحث عن الحب ل 4 خطوات ​
> 1- ابحث عن الشخص المناسب
> 2- انجذب نحو الحب ( الوقوع في الحب )
> ...



*كلام جميل 
 مع ان وضع الحب ف نقاط منظمه ف اطار تخطيطى تفقده عفويته وبرائته ع الاقل لدىَ
لان الحب ع عظم قدره هو بسيط وبرىء الى ابعد حد ولكنى متفهمه لهدفك الراقى 
نعم قيمة الحب ف ان يجد كل شخص نصفه الاخر ولكن دون بحث أو قصد أو تخطيط
ما سردته من خطوات هو الخطأ الشائع وسبب جروح نفسيه عميقه نسببها لانفسنا ونلصق السبب للحب وهو برىء منها
متابعه *


----------



## the shepherd (5 مارس 2012)

*



اسمحلى احييك ع موضوعك والحقيقه كل مواضيعك عميقه وهادفه 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**بجد بشكرك جدا علي رايك الي فعلا اعتز بيه  *

*



بالنسبه لسؤالك اين تكمن المشكلة ؟ فينا نحن الباحثين عن الحب ام في الحب نفسه ؟ ام هي طريقتنا !
ف رأيى ان الحب برىء دائمااا من سوء استخدامنا لصلاحياته
أحياناً بنفهمه غلط بنستغل مشاعره البريئه ف اهداف غير بريئه 
أحياناً بنتسرع ف احكامنا ونطلق صفة الحب ع اى مشاعر عابره
أحياناً بنخونه وبنهرب منه بنستعجل ع نضجه بنهينه بتصرفاتنا.....
اخطائنا ف الحب كتيره والسبب دايما عدم فهم وقلة وعى وقرار متسرع

أنقر للتوسيع...

**الواضح ان كل ردودك و افكارك هي الي فعلا عميقة قوي و جميلة جدا و انت فيها يمكن اشرتي لعدة نقط و مشاكل انا يمكن متكلمتش عنها و انت ذكريتها بايجاز بليغ و جميل جدا *

*



			واسمحلى بالمتابعه 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*وانت مش محتاجة تقولي اسمحلي لان اكيد يسعدني متابعتك 
و علي فكرة انا هبقي انزل موضوع تعليقا علي كلامك " *أحياناً بنتسرع ف احكامنا ونطلق صفة الحب ع اى مشاعر عابره " عن " كيف نعرف الحب " *


----------



## the shepherd (5 مارس 2012)

> *كلام جميل *
> *مع ان وضع الحب ف نقاط منظمه ف اطار تخطيطى تفقده عفويته وبرائته ع الاقل لدىَ*
> *لان الحب ع عظم قدره هو بسيط وبرىء الى ابعد حد ولكنى متفهمه لهدفك الراقى *
> *نعم قيمة الحب ف ان يجد كل شخص نصفه الاخر ولكن دون بحث أو قصد أو تخطيط*
> ...




*اكيد انا معاك ان الحب مينفعش في هيئة خطة عمل منظمة بس زي ما انت قلتي الشكل دة كان من اجل ايضاح الصورة .*

*و يمكن انا متكلمتش باستفاضة في ازاي التسلسل او افكار ايجاد الحب الغريبة دي تسللت الينا . بس لو ركزنا في كل حاجة حولينا هنلاقيها مشبعة بالافكار دي من الافلام و المسلسلات و القصص الي تدرج تحت فئة المغامرات او حتي حدث بالفعل . فالوسط المحيط نفسه و الثقافة السائدة هي الي ساهمت في تكوين افكارنا دي عن ايجاد الحب و دة بيحصل حتي بصورة غير واعية . الافكار دي ببتخزن في عقلنا الباطن من غير ما نحس او ناخد بالنا و نتصرف احنا و نعيش من المنطلق الخاطئ دة من غير ما نعرف حتي باننا بنآمن بيه . وطبعا شتان ما بين نهاية المغامرة في الافلام و القصص و نهايتها علي ارض الواقع .*

*بجد يا دونا بشكرك علي ارائك الي فعلا بتثري الموضوع بشكل كان صعب الموضوع يوصله من غيرها .*


----------



## aymandoss (6 مارس 2012)




----------



## the shepherd (6 مارس 2012)

شكرا علي الاطراء


----------

